# USB mixer to replace sound card



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck using a USB mixer rather than a USB sound card for REW? Looking to use something like this with my laptop to take measurements using REW and a ECM8000.
http://www.tascam.com/products/m-164uf.html or am I :coocoo:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can't speak for that one, but I didn't have any luck using an Alesis Multimix 8 USB. Couldn't generate a calibration file.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Can't speak for that one, but I didn't have any luck using an Alesis Multimix 8 USB. Couldn't generate a calibration file.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne,
I was afraid that might be the case. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m going to hazard a guess that it has something to do with the monitoring between the inputs and computer. Audio interfaces with built-in mic pre amps, such as the Tascam 122, 144, and M-Audio Mobile Pre have this feature, but it seems to be lacking on the Alesis. If you can find a USB mixer that has that feature, it would probably work.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

